# ACHTUNG! Produktwarnung zu TIA-Safety



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2013)

das wird ja immer toller mit TIA http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/67638761


----------



## Matze001 (7 Februar 2013)

Klingt ja interessant... Danke für die Info!

Hoffe das wird so nicht weiter gehen... das wird ja fatal..

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (7 Februar 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> ... das wird ja fatal..



Richtiger wäre "ist" zu schreiben.

bike


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das wird ja immer toller mit TIA http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/67638761


ja, wie? auf der einen Seite willst Du S7, aber jede Dysfunktion von V11 prangerst Du an.

Ich kenne genügend Dysfunktionen von Classic/V5.5, die ich mir sehenstlich wegwünsche.


----------



## Matze001 (7 Februar 2013)

Perfekter: 

Also ich finde so etwas zu verbreiten sehr wichtig, egal ob 5.5 oder V11.
Es ist eine Fehlfunktion (wir beherrschen alle noch die deutsche Sprache) die sich in den Safetyteil eingeschlichen hat.
Hier geht es um Menschenleben, und nicht um das geheule von ein paar Fanboys.

Du bist total schwarz/weiß verblendet... das nervt langsam...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2013)

Andreas, ich weiß ja nicht ob du mit Safety arbeitest, aber da gibt es bei Fehlfunktionen
*Null Toleranz*, ich muß mich auf diese Funktionalität verlassen können. 

Du weißt schon, was passieren kann, wenn da jemand zu Schaden kommt...!

Das war ein völlig unangebrachter Beitrag von dir!


----------



## zako (7 Februar 2013)

... finde ich auch richtig, dass hier öffentlich auf diese Fehlfunktion hingewiesen wird.
Wie es halt immer so ist, auch wenn sowas nicht passieren darf - es gibt immer eine Restwahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgendeine Kombination zwischen Hard- und Software Probleme macht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Februar 2013)

Das ist traurig, Siemens hat bestimmt genug leute, die 1. Testpläne erstellen, 2. die die testen.
Wie kann so etwas passieren?
Erinnert mich etwas an die Toyotas, bei denen das Gaspedal hängen blieb.


----------



## thomass5 (8 Februar 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Das ist traurig, Siemens hat bestimmt genug leute, die 1. Testpläne erstellen, 2. die die testen.
> Wie kann so etwas passieren?
> Erinnert mich etwas an die Toyotas, bei denen das Gaspedal hängen blieb.



... war es wirklich das Gaspedal? 

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das wird ja immer toller mit TIA


dieser Satz wertet in meinen Augen. Es ist richtig und wichtig, auf Dysfunktionen hinzuweisen, aber nicht in der Art "TIA schon wieder".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2013)

ich glaube du bist so verblendet von deinen neuen Spielzeug, das dir garnicht dem Umfang des Bug's erschließt.

Mit Sicherheitstechnik im Maschinenbau kann man nicht Spielen, da gibt es keine neutralen Hinweis meinerseits.

Du kommst mir langsam wie die Inquisition von Siemens vor, jeder muss an TIA glauben ansonsten wird er
Virtuell verbrannt.


----------



## UniMog (8 Februar 2013)

Das ist nicht schön aber Siemens ist nicht der einzige der Probleme hat.....
Habe das ganze persönlich mit Eaton - Sicherheitsgerichtetes Steuerrelais - EasySafety erlebt da war es nicht ein Software Problem sondern schlimmer.... die Harware mußte getauscht werden.
Und keiner bezahlt Dir die Arbeit...... das ist noch geiler.

Ein Hinweis hier im Forum ist ok..... aber immer gleich "Feueralarm wie ein Haufen Waschweiber" von einigen hier kann einem schon auf den Sack gehen.  ROFLMAO


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schön aber Siemens ist nicht der einzige der Probleme hat.....
> Habe das ganze persönlich mit Eaton - Sicherheitsgerichtetes Steuerrelais - EasySafety erlebt da war es nicht ein Software Problem sondern schlimmer.... die Harware mußte getauscht werden.
> Und keiner bezahlt Dir die Arbeit...... das ist noch geiler.



Das hatte ich mit Siemens Hardware Sicherheits-Relais auch schon.


----------



## UniMog (8 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mit Siemens Hardware Sicherheits-Relais auch schon.



Das glaub ich dir gerne...... unterm Strich kommt alles irgendwie aus Taiwan, China und Japan ........ :shock: :shock:


----------



## UniMog (8 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du kommst mir langsam wie die Inquisition von Siemens vor



Eher wie die Inkarnation von Siemens........... aber da ist *Perfektionist* nicht alleine ..... ich liebe den Siemens Kram auch...  

Und wenn ich meinen Siemens Knaller (Außendienstler) richtig verstanden habe dann soll mit der Firmware 4 für die S7-1200 sogar AWL wieder kommen...... aber das gehört in einen anderen Beitrag hier im Forum.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir gerne...... unterm Strich kommt alles irgendwie aus Taiwan, China und Japan ........ :shock: :shock:



ich denke dafür ist auch das Forum gut, wenn jemand ein Problem mit einen Produkt hat, sollte man das hier Posten,
damit nicht andere auch in das Messer laufen. Gerade bei der Sicherheitstechnik kann das ja auch mal zu Rechtlichen
Problemen führen, die bis in den Privaten Bereich gehen können. Große Lieferanten sitzen das dann einfach aus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Eher wie die Inkarnation von Siemens........... aber da ist *Perfektionist* nicht alleine ..... ich liebe den Siemens Kram auch...
> 
> Und wenn ich meinen Siemens Knaller (Außendienstler) richtig verstanden habe dann soll mit der Firmware 4 für die S7-1200 sogar AWL wieder kommen...... aber das gehört in einen anderen Beitrag hier im Forum.



Ganz ehrlich ich setze es auch gerne ein und ich warte auf TIA V12, irgendwann muß es ja mal besser werden.
Aber V11 macht meinen Kollegen und unserer Firma zur Zeit massive Probleme, schön reden bringt da garnichts,
sonst denkt Siemens ja noch es ist alles gut.


----------



## UniMog (8 Februar 2013)

Ja das stimmt und ich habe den Siemens Mann gefragt wann kommt V12..... weil in der Mall ist alles drin wie zB. die S7-1500 wo die größte CPU 96MB Arbeitsspeicher hat
nur noch keine Preise sind zu sehen. Er hat mir gesagt das es geplant ist zum 01.03 weil die Hardware liegt schon auf Lager und wartet........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2013)

zu den CPUs habe ich Sie gerade hier.
1511 -> 620,-- entspricht einer ca. 314/412-1
1513 -> 1380,-- entpricht einer ca. 315/412-2
1516 -> 3400,-- enspricht einer ca. 317/319/414-3


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich glaube du bist so verblendet von deinen neuen Spielzeug, das dir garnicht dem Umfang des Bug's erschließt.
> 
> Mit Sicherheitstechnik im Maschinenbau kann man nicht Spielen, da gibt es keine neutralen Hinweis meinerseits.
> 
> ...





UniMog schrieb:


> Ein Hinweis hier im Forum ist ok..... aber immer gleich "Feueralarm wie ein Haufen Waschweiber" von einigen hier kann einem schon auf den Sack gehen.  ROFLMAO


Danke...

@RN: was sicher ist, ist relativ. 100% geht nicht, das wirst auch Du zugeben müssen. Das einzige, das geht, ist lebenslange Haft für einen menschlichen Fehler anzudrohen. Oder in anderen Rechtssystemen entsprechend drastischere Strafen. Der Inquisitor bist Du im Kampf gegen Siemens.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> zu den CPUs habe ich Sie gerade hier.
> 1511 -> 620,-- entspricht einer ca. 314/412-1
> 1513 -> 1380,-- entpricht einer ca. 315/412-2
> 1516 -> 3400,-- enspricht einer ca. 317/319/416


ich hatte irgendwo eine Quelle, die besagte, die 1516 würde nur an die Rechenkraft der 317 ranreichen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Der Inquisitor bist Du im Kampf gegen Siemens.



Stimmt ... RN (und auch ich) ist der Inquisitor - du bist der Missionar ...und du willst alle Welt davon überzeugen, das mach sich alles auch schön gucken kann ...

@Siemens:
Für das, was ihr an Perfektionist zahlt für seine ständigen Lobreden, mache ich das auch ...
Einfach per PN Kontakt aufnehmen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> @RN: was sicher ist, ist relativ. 100% geht nicht, das wirst auch Du zugeben müssen. Das einzige, das geht, ist lebenslange Haft für einen menschlichen Fehler anzudrohen. Oder in anderen Rechtssystemen entsprechend drastischere Strafen. Der Inquisitor bist Du im Kampf gegen Siemens.



Bei F-Technik hat nur 100% zu gehen, nicht irgend etwas darunter, oder möchtest du ein Finger,
Hand oder das Leben, wegen eines Software Bugs abgeben. Ich hab ja ein wenig mit Holzbearbeitung
zu tun, wenn du einen Kunden mal die Hand gedrückt hast der keine Finger mehr hat, denkst du über
deine Arbeit nach. 

Man kann nicht genug 'Alarm' wegen so eines Bugs machen, um gute Kollegen hier im Forum zu schützen. 

Deine Diskussion über dieses Thema ist völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich hatte irgendwo eine Quelle, die besagte, die 1516 würde nur an die Rechenkraft der 317 ranreichen.



Ich hab noch einmal nachgeschaut es ist eine 414-3 und das nur teilweise.

Aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue ist die 1516 für den Preis völlig uninteressant.


----------



## bike (8 Februar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Stimmt ... RN (und auch ich) ist der Inquisitor - du bist der Missionar ...und du willst alle Welt davon überzeugen, das mach sich alles auch schön gucken kann ...  @Siemens: Für das, was ihr an Perfektionist zahlt für seine ständigen Lobreden, mache ich das auch ... Einfach per PN Kontakt aufnehmen ...


   Ich denke die Bestechung ist nicht pecuniär, sondern eher chemisch.  Und ob man davon Kopfschmerzen bekommt ist noch nicht überall bekannt.   bike


----------



## UniMog (8 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> pecuniär



Man was hier immer für Worte fallen .........Pekuniär für die es nicht wissen  -> Synonyme für finanziell, geldlich oder materiell


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Februar 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Man was hier immer für Worte fallen .........Pekuniär für die es nicht wissen  -> Synonyme für finanziell, geldlich oder materiell



Das habe ich schon versucht zu googeln, habe es aber nicht gefunden.
Ich dachte es ist eine Injurie aber das ganze war mal wieder pleonastisch.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2013)

Ach, Ihr mit Euren Fremdwörtern, damit könnt Ihr 
mir nicht imprägnieren!


----------



## van (10 Februar 2013)

um mal wieder etwas zurück zum Thema zu kommen ....

Siemens hat einen schwerwiegenden Bug in TIA-Safety.
Ok ... Scheiße passiert ... das wissen wir alle.

Das wichtige und interessante ist jetzt doch, wie wird damit umgegangen???

- Siemens hat eine Produktwarnung mit einer Notlösung herausgebracht, am 2013-02-07 auf der Website
- Wurden Kunden direkt informiert (Post, Email, Außendienstler ...) ????
- Gibt es bei Siemens eine Mailingliste, Newsletter speziell für so etwas ???
- Gibt es im TIA-Portal eine Warnmeldung (Könnte man ja online nachladen)

Wann gibt es ein Patch für den Bug ??
- Kann Siemens den das Patch überhaupt ohne Zertifizierung durch den Tüv Süd herausbringen??
- Wie lange dauert diese Zertifizierung?? die eh nichts bringt, schließlich hat der Tüv den Bug schon beim ersten mal übersehen!!!
- Gibt es im TIA-Portal ainen eingebauten Updater, der online regelmäßig nachschaut ob es Patches gibt ???


Wird in Fachzeitschriften darüber berichtet?? mit dem Zaunpfahl winken Richtung SPS-Magazin


P.S. ich setzte selber noch keine F-Baugruppen ein


----------



## Tommi (10 Februar 2013)

Hm,



> (2) Der Hersteller, sein Bevollmächtigter und der Einführer
> haben jeweils im Rahmen ihrer Geschäftstätigkeit
> Vorkehrungen für geeignete Maßnahmen zur Vermeidung
> von Risiken zu treffen, die mit dem Verbraucherprodukt
> ...



So steht es im §6 des Produktsicherheitsgesetzes.
Aber was ist angemessen und wirksam???

Mal forschen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (20 Februar 2013)

*POSITIVE NACHRICHT:

Da ich Safety V11 SUS Kunde bin habe ich heute PER EINSCHREIBEN die Produktwarnung (siehe PDF in #1) von SIEMENS als Brief ins Büro geschickt bekommen!

So soll das sein.*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> *POSITIVE NACHRICHT:
> 
> Da ich Safety V11 SUS Kunde bin habe ich heute PER EINSCHREIBEN die Produktwarnung (siehe PDF in #1) von SIEMENS als Brief ins Büro geschickt bekommen!
> 
> So soll das sein.*



Das meinst Du jetzt nicht ernst , oder ? Heute ist der 20.2.2013. Die Produktwarnung kam am 7.02.2013 raus.  Ausserdem bist du jetzt der Blödmanngehilfe wenn an deiner Anlage mit diesen Bauteilen was passieren sollte.


----------



## IBFS (20 Februar 2013)

Ja und BMW mach einen Rückruf für fast ein Mio Autos. Sage nicht, dass so ein Rückruf direkt
Sekundenbruchteile nach dem Bekanntwerden des betreffenden Magels sofort initiiert wird.
Das Anschreiben dazu kommt - wenn man Glück hat - dann auch durch das Autohaus

Hier durch den Systemintegrator.

Wie soll es denn sonst laufen? Soll SIEMENS mit einem Truppentransport durch die Welt fahren.

Nur das Thema Kosten ist der einzig kritische Punkt!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ja und BMW mach einen Rückruf für fast ein Mio Autos. Sage nicht, dass so ein Rückruf direkt
> Sekundenbruchteile nach dem Bekanntwerden des betreffenden Magels sofort initiiert wird.
> Das Anschreiben dazu kommt - wenn man Glück hat - dann auch durch das Autohaus
> 
> ...




weisst du wie lange Siemens den Fehler schon vorher wusste ? ...... Meldung im Internet und Briefe raus hätten m.E. am selber Tag erfolgen MÜSSEN. 

Gute Frage wie Siemens damit umgehen sollte. Wer bezahlt den das wenn du nach nirgendwo fahren musst um den Workaround einzuprogrammieren ? Wo bei ich denke die Zahl der Anlagen die mit diesen Modulen laufen wird sehr überschaubar sein.


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Man was hier immer für Worte fallen .........Pekuniär für die es nicht wissen  -> Synonyme für finanziell, geldlich oder materiell



Also pecunia ist das Geld, wie wir Lateiner schreiben.
Daher ist pecuniär nicht falsch, denn wer versteht noch Latein? 


bike


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Februar 2013)

> Das Anschreiben dazu kommt - wenn man Glück hat - dann auch durch das Autohaus



das geht üblicherweise über die Zulassungsstellen (also Landratsamt...)


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also pecunia ist das Geld, wie wir Lateiner schreiben.
> Daher ist pecuniär nicht falsch, denn wer versteht noch Latein?


Danke für die Steilvorlage. Bist Du doch ein lebendes Fossil? Und sorry, ja ich hab Großes Latinum, wenn auch nur aus Versehen. Weil: 12/1 und 12/2 nur vier Punkte, also musste ich verlängern (mein Lateinlehrer liebte mich anscheinend so, dass er mich noch ein Jahr länger Latein pauken sehen wollte). Vielleicht hätte ich mich gleich durchgängig bis zur 13. anmelden sollen, dann hätt ich vielleicht schon in der zwölften auch meine fünf Punkte haben dürfen und wäre nicht auf meine fünf Punkte in Sport angewiesen gewesen...


----------



## IBFS (21 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Danke für die Steilvorlage.


Manche Steilvorlage ist so steil, dass man an ihr herunterrutscht.  Man kann auch drumherum gehen .. der Weg ist länger aber dafür ruhiger..


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Danke für die Steilvorlage. Bist Du doch ein lebendes Fossil? Und sorry, ja ich hab Großes Latinum, wenn auch nur aus Versehen. Weil: 12/1 und 12/2 nur vier Punkte, also musste ich verlängern (mein Lateinlehrer liebte mich anscheinend so, dass er mich noch ein Jahr länger Latein pauken sehen wollte). Vielleicht hätte ich mich gleich durchgängig bis zur 13. anmelden sollen, dann hätt ich vielleicht schon in der zwölften auch meine fünf Punkte haben dürfen und wäre nicht auf meine fünf Punkte in Sport angewiesen gewesen...



Toll was du so alles hast und kannst . Und jetzt wird mir auch einiges klarer......... wir im Lipperland (oder in der Nähe) haben vor langer Zeit (ganz langer Zeit, da gab es noch nicht mal Fahrräder) die Lateinquatscher hinter den Rhein und die Donau verjagt. Jedenfalls die die noch laufen konnten. Und ich finde das haben sie gut gemacht. "_„Quintili Vare, legiones redde!“"_


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2013)

Zurück zum Topic:

wir haben unseren BigS Vertreter gefragt was wir machen sollen:
Für fehlerhaftes Produkt weiter entwickeln oder auf hören.
Und wer haftet wenn weiter entwickelt und ggF eingesetzt wird.
Antwort: entwickeln, aber nicht ausliefern.

Hääää?


bike


----------

